# Reminder to be careful of the offsite material linked in your posts



## NaphtaliPress (Sep 12, 2010)

This is not a huge problem but it is one of the tasks of the moderators to police, and since it happened today, without any reflection on anyone, I'm taking the opportunity to remind everyone to be careful as to the nature of the material you provide links to in your posts. For instance, if you link to a site that you think may otherwise be of interest or useful to members, and it has Images of Christ, or is otherwise good but for whatever reason the advertising may be titillating, post a warning in your post so members will know. We understand that most of the time this is inadvertent and unintentional when this happens and we are not always cognizant of everything going on at a particular site. But if it is something that will smack the reader in the face after the jump, that merits warning or maybe reconsidering whether it is something profitable to point us all toward. If a member reports a link in someone's post or a moderator discovers such a link where this is not done, the post will be subject to editing or deleting or more serious moderating if circumstances dictate.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 6, 2010)

Bumping for newer members and reminding everyone else.


----------

